# Slot canyons



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

We are headed south in a couple weeks to try some slot canyons.

Occasionally, there are obstacles that I don't think a goat can overcome.
We will probably call it quits when we get to them, but...

does anyone carry ladders or hoists or have special harnesses for assisting goats in these circumstances?

For instance, sometimes a boulder will block the way that requires some technical climbing to get around. Sometimes a canyon is so narrow you have to bridge across it and wedge your way across. Sometimes the vertical distances overhang or are too high to jump. 

They regularly jump off stuff that is six feet high, but I wouldn't want them to get hurt on anything much higher.

Has anyone belayed their goat?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes,and they have taught goats to do the tyrolean traverse.Not much different from training a dog to do it. John M was involved in SAR early on and there are some photos in the old GT of a very surprised goat hanging over a canyon.
If you are well trained and understand how to properly sling an animal, you can train them to do it. Not for the faint hearted, though.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

On the rare times that I find an obstacle that I can clear but the goats can't, I just give up and turn back or find another way. Just because a goat can climb up something safely doesn't mean he can come down the other side safely. The wonderful trait they have about ignoring their packs and the weight they are carrying can really work against them if they try to jump from too high. I'm sure that expert SAR people who want to rappel and/or belay a goat can do it, but I sure wouldn't try it. 

Another problem in steep sided or slot canyons is that the goats may decide to climb up above you, and kick rocks down onto you. They are up there happily munching weeds and such, while football-size rocks are raining down on your head. :shock:


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't say that I would even consider that. Too much work cutting into my enjoyment time , though I would like to have the knowledge to be able to that if needed be.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't update this.. sorry... We went to Little Wild Horse Canyon on the 4th of July. There was no one else there in the 110 degree heat. 

There were places where the canyon was so narrow that a goat with bags on the side would not fit. We pushed the bags on top of them which were then held in place by the walls and let the goats drag them the length of the slot. This is very rough on bags.

There were two places the goats could not go without assistance. The first was a 6ft overhanging shelf with a narrow path on top. We unloaded the goats and tossed all the stuff up. Yeah 10 bags and 5 saddles. Then with one on top. placed their front feet on the shelf and boosted them.

Its been so long I dont remember the details of the second but I remember unloading them so they could crawl under a boulder.

We camped on the mound in the big bend at the top. Though little risk of flash flood you dont want to be in the botttom anyway. We went back down the next day.

I offered to let my 11 year old daughter drive the minivan on the dirt roads, but she preferred not to saying her mom had told her not to let me do anything stupid. Really? What were we doing alone in a slot canyon on the 4th of July in 110 degree heat with five goats?


----------

